# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ DVB SMPS265 VER 3 ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΚΤΗ

## kostasv

Χαιρετώ έχω εντοπίσει σε τροφοδοτικό δορυφορικού δέκτη ένα τσιπακι χαλασμένο με στοιχεία SMO 365R 8PIN VJ17 γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει στο  εμπόριο με αυτήν η με άλλη ονομασία? ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!









adult photo sharing

----------


## maik65

Για σου Κώστα,πρέπει να είναι 5M0365R και όχι αυτό που αναφέρεις εσύ...
Εκτός αυτού πρέπει να έχει αρπάξει και κάτι άλλο γύρο...
http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...d672cb6c6.aspx

----------

FILMAN (04-11-15)

----------


## kostasv

Ευχαριστώ!  δοκιμάζω βλέποντας και κανοντας.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

To ολοκληρωμένο αυτό ειναι ελεγκτής PWM και power mosfet μαζι. Αλλάζοντας το αλλάζεις και το κύριο μοσφετ της πλακέτας. Αφού το βάλεις και πριν δώσεις AC στην πλακετα ελεγξε διοδους rectifier και κύρια τυλιγματα μετασχητιστη (Εκει θες να δεις 0,2 0,3 ωμ, αν δεις απειρη αντισταση εχει καψει τυλιγματα).

----------


## kostasv

Ευχαριστώ έβαλα το καινούριο ολοκληρωμένο  άλλαξα όλους τους  πυκνωτές και μια δίοδο και το δεκτακι πήρε ζωή!

----------

